# Skid Steer Trailer Questions



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Everyone I just wanted to say how much that I love this site all the info is great. Okay I have a question about a trailer for my skid. I have a 236B CAT. Love it worked great in the snow. Here’s the problem I have a 2000 yr Felling tilt trailer not really a fan. What is everyone using to haul there skiddy? I would really like to get an 18’ trailer with ramps. I really like the 12k one that Gatormate trailers has with the 24” wide ramps. Also the Felling that I have now just has surge brakes. I just replaced the floor with all brand new solid white oak and re did the air tank for the assisted lowering. Trailer is in pretty good shape. Any idea what's I could get for it? I will try to get some pics up here shortly. 

Thanks for all your help. Keep up the great work 
Scott in Delaware. ussmileyflag


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Were using a 26' PJ classic flat

http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=FD


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

fargosnowpro;1173873 said:


> Were using a 26' PJ classic flat
> 
> http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=FD


wow thats a big boy there i am looking for something thats like 18' to 20' with standard hook up non goose neck. what did that run you?


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Contractor078, why don't you like the tilt trailer? I was considering one of the newer gravity tilt trailers for hauling my Bobcat & Mini Ex, like the Doolittle Easy loader GT. I thought it would save the hassle of ramps & less banging down the road as well as aerodynamics. I have a 20' car hauler that just isn't heavy enough. (I'm bending the rear end). I think I want to go to a 16'. 20' is kind of a PIA for me.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Snowzilla;1173892 said:


> Contractor078, why don't you like the tilt trailer? I was considering one of the newer gravity tilt trailers for hauling my Bobcat & Mini Ex, like the Doolittle Easy loader GT. I thought it would save the hassle of ramps & less banging down the road as well as aerodynamics. I have a 20' car hauler that just isn't heavy enough. (I'm bending the rear end). I think I want to go to a 16'. 20' is kind of a PIA for me.


Dude I got the perfect trailer for you then...LOL when do you want to come pick it up. I think that its more a matter of personal preference. I got a decent deal on this used so I took it. I want something well i have found that i want something that I can leave my forks on other buckets auger and other accessory's that go with the machine. It is just like you want a gravity down trailer. Works great just for me.

Scott


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just bought one of these a few months ago to haul my S300 bobcat. http://www.diamondttrailer.com/home/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=81
18ft of deck, 2ft dove with spring assist ramps. 14k capacity. Pulls really good.
My only complaints are I wish I would have went 2 ft longer and the paint quality is not the best.
Other than that great trailer.
Robert


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

contractor078;1173909 said:


> Dude I got the perfect trailer for you then...LOL when do you want to come pick it up. I think that its more a matter of personal preference. I got a decent deal on this used so I took it. I want something well i have found that i want something that I can leave my forks on other buckets auger and other accessory's that go with the machine. It is just like you want a gravity down trailer. Works great just for me.
> 
> Scott


I see. Well Delaware is bit far. ha, ha. Sounds like yours uses air, the tilts I considered use gravity only and control the motion by a hydraulic cylinder damper. I guess there are pros & cons to each trailer. This way I could haul a front deck mower too. I don't like surge brakes. Rental places usually have these because they don't have to hassle with brake hookups. I'm making sure to get brakes on both axles this time. My car hauler only has 1 axle w/brake. 16' might be short. 18' might be better. My 20' car trailer has 4' of dove tail which isn't really useable. Good luck with your search, there are many choices out there.


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

We use a 18' pj trailer with the foldup ramps on the back and the supports under the ramps. We also have a 18' dove tail trailer with the ramps that you put on the slots at the back to get on and off and then remove them when your transporting. These styles suck without the support under the ramps the front pf your trailer/truck just going to bounce


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Ramp trailers are usually less expensive than tilts. If you don't mind lifting/lowering the ramps the other drawbacks are that the ramps can sometimes limit what you can put on it (they stick up), they tend to get bent and crack over time, and you are limited, to what you can load, by the spread of the ramps (be it variable or fixed). The tilt deck can be a little slippery, in the winter (carrying a bucket of sand fixes this), when loading. You can get one with a stactic deck on the front. This will allow you to keep attachments on the static portion without worrying about them tilting while you load/unload. Another dis-advantage that I see, with the tilt deck, is that load placement is much more critical. If the load is not placed right the trailer may have a tendancy to "whip". While this is true for any trailer it's much more important on a tilt deck. 
For my small equipment I have a PJ tilt deck, bumper pull. It has a 4' static deck with a 16' tilt behind it. The trailer is about 5yrs old now and is holding up pretty well. It has electric brakes on both axles and a 14k# GVWR (12k# payload). I would have preferd a Towmaster but I got this one for around $4k new. I would have liked to get some stronger rims (for stability) but I only really notice this when I haul my 12,000# mini excavator. I also have an A300 (about 8,000#) and I can haul my pallet forks (welded rectangular tubes below the static deck), snow bucket, plow, dirt bucket, and the skid steer all at the same time.
You may already know this but towing any trailer, with this much weight, can be a little skecthy on icy or snow packed roads. 
It's snowing hard now. Gotta go. Good luck.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

If I was to get one I would buy one 20 feet long with at least 7000 pound axles. We have a 236 Cat at work and we weighed it one night and it weighed about 7400 pounds. Take a look at the one Rob Cook has, looks to be a nice set up. A buddy of mine has a 20 foot bumper pull PJ, and I have used it. It pulls really nice, but the ramps slide under the frame, I would get the spring mounted ones. I don't know a lot about the Gator trailers but they look well built and the wider ramps would be nice. Hope you have good luck with what ever brand you buy.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a perfect one for ya, but a bit far away:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107735


----------

